# Atkin & Sons wooden jack plane



## rilanda (Jul 2, 2012)

The Atkin & Sons Plane










The Atkin & Sons Plane










The Atkin & Sons stamp on the planes fore end










The manufacturers claim about the timber used for manufacture

This is another lane from my collection; it was made by a company called Atkin & Sons of Birmingham. It is completely original, the Iron and back iron being original along with the plane body and wedge. It has the makers stamp on the fore end of the plane and just in front of the frog it is stamped with "GUARANTEED WELL SEASONED ENGLISH BEECHWOOD". Look closely at the end of the plane and it is apparent that the timber has also been selected to be Quarter Sawn always recognised as producing the most stable of timber section causing the least problems from timber movement. The plane is still true and it is an absolute pleasure to use, I oil it regularly with a light wipe over with linseed oil which keeps it in tip-top condition. 
Here is a little information about the company I have gleaned from the internet; not much about:

A. ATKIN & Son Birmingham (U.K.)
96 Barford St. 1839 - 1845
ATKIN & Sons Birmingham (U.K.)
96 & 97 Barford St. 1847 - 1854>
58 Ludgate Hill 1854>
Sheffield Works, Rea St. 1855 - 1900
ATKIN & Sons Ltd. Birmingham (U.K.)
Sheffield Works, Rea St. 1902 - 1930
ATKIN & Sons (1931) Ltd. Birmingham (U.K.)
98 Barford St. 1931 - 1966

In 1829 Aaron Atkin was a sawmaker, later adding joiners tools to his range. The firm started making hand planes in 1845 - a year after they had taken over the business of William Moss. They later acquired the businesses of Ames, W. Betts & Co., G. Davies, W. Moss and Sims, using their trade marks on various catelogs by the end of the 19th century. Planes are numerous.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

It's glorious!


----------



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

Great plane, Bill. Thanks for posting that, I especially appreciate the accompanying historical information. I haven't seen an Atkin "woodie" for years - they always made superior tools.

James


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

That's a beauty Bill.


----------

